# Not sure how I feel about this..



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I understand that this designer is trying to draw attention to endangered species but I, personally, could not knit these or put them on my wall. Opinions?
http://beautifuldecay.com/2014/07/01/haunting-knitted-animal-pelts-draw-attention-plight-endangered-species/


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh no!!!! That's almost horrifying. I agree with you.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Not likin them !


----------



## Hawaii (Feb 7, 2016)

I agree with you. I would not want them on my wall.


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

It's for a great cause and if it saves lives I am all for it. People need to be more aware of these kinds of practices so they can be stopped.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow! Makes you think.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

um, nope


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

These are beautiful and if only one saves the life of an endangered animal then HOORAY for her. Reading about her inspiration for her designs is fascinating!! She even has patterns for sale - wonderful!! Thank you for letting us know about this true needle artist.

Edited to add: I know exactly how I feel about this: so glad someone is making a difference with her knitting!!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Beter looking than real tiger pelts, I think, in a macabre way.


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

I think I'd prefer a model of the animal, or a photo. I know what she's trying to say but I wouldn't want it in my house in the same way I wouldn't want a real one.


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

It's an admirable cause, but those aren't for me.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

The idea of saving wild species is wonderful - but I wouldn't put those in my house any more than I would have a real one. Her knitting is excellent and the blending of colors perfect, but I still would not knit one. My grandkids would be so frightened of them!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

totally disgusted, but that is just my personal opinion. I don't like the way they are displayed.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

IMHO I'd much rather see cotton instead of keratin on someone's walls, but no surprise there. I'm a vegetarian. I hope her crafting for the cause initiates a pause for paws.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Gross, bordering on nauseating.


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

Understand the concept, and extremely well done. Maybe too well done. I could not have one in my home. They give me the "creepy willies", if you know what I mean.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The knitting and design work involved is incredible. 
No I don't think I would want them on my wall but they sure make a statement- which is what she is trying to do.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't mind them. I hope they help the cause.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

Excellent craftsmanship, and I fully support the cause. HOWEVER.....I think they would be better hung in a museum, or meeting room, where they would be seen. Of course, the photos are being seen, so that works. i have very few visitors, other than family who already agree with the cause, so the message would be wasted here.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

What amazing talent. These definitely serve a purpose. They belong in zoo's, animal sanctuaries, etc. On my walls? No.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Not in my house. Seems like it might encourage rather than deter poaching - poachers seeking to supply the market with the real thing.


----------



## Shadow123 (Oct 21, 2016)

as always, i am at odds with the majority, i like them and hope they can do so good in saving the animals lives.
Blessings, amberdragon


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

No...they might be okay in a museum but not for display on the average home wall..It does make you aware tho, and sick at the sight of them shown in this manner...


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Magna84 said:


> It's an admirable cause, but those aren't for me.


 :sm24:


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't like them at all, but I can see the point they are trying t o make - they are really powerful.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

knitnanny said:


> I understand that this designer is trying to draw attention to endangered species but I, personally, could not knit these or put them on my wall. Opinions?
> http://beautifuldecay.com/2014/07/01/haunting-knitted-animal-pelts-draw-attention-plight-endangered-species/


Agree


----------



## turtle58 (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm with you--eewww.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Makes me sad. But if it saves a life, so be it.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

She has talent, too bad she has not put it to better use. don't mind her pointing out the endangered animals...just not the right way to do so in my opinion.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

I totally agree!


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

My first reaction was Yikes!


----------



## wokmsweeney (Nov 7, 2014)

Disturbing. But think about the 10's of thousands that have been killed for their fur to make someone a rug or coat. If this brings attention to the plight of these animals then let people be grossed out and upset. same goes for the slaughter of elephants.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I 100 percent agree with you. I would never put them on my wall nor even pay to see them at an exhibit. I would not go even if the designer was giving the admission fees to save them in the wild.
Moonieboy


----------



## bonnie57 (Aug 27, 2016)

They should be shot and skinned and then pinned to a wall ????????????


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I like her idea, but like you, I wouldn't hang them on my walls. But then, there are very few pieces of today's "art" that I'd hang, so maybe it's just me.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

They made me sad just seeing them.


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

ggmomliz said:


> Gross, bordering on nauseating.


What I find gross and nauseating is what these illegal poachers are doing to these beautiful animals. Sometimes the truth that we need to see is not pleasant, but it does need to be seen to shake us out of our complacency. I applaud what she is doing to bring attention to this.


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

Sorry it makes me shudder. Good cause though


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

Sorry it makes me shudder. Good cause though


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh nooooooo not for me. They scare me! :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Don't like them and the designer has way to much time on their hands!! ????


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

Striking to say the least. I can't decide on an opinion beyond that.


----------



## Melgold (Mar 31, 2016)

Would I put it on my wall? No. But I do admire the skill it took to make these and as a statement in a museum or other her public area it makes a strong statement.


----------



## Shadow123 (Oct 21, 2016)

bonnie57 said:


> They should be shot and skinned and then pinned to a wall ????????????


WHO should be shot, skinned and pinned to a wall?
Blessings, amberdragon


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Agree, as a woman, but not all knitters are women.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very creative but not for me.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

To each his own, but, I find them really creepy.


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

I'd rather share the photo than knit them. Ugh. 

But, I have to give the artist credit for creating very thought-provoking pieces.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

YUCK!
I prefer to knit beauty or at least cute!


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

Sometimes I wonder what are people thinking?


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

You are all expressing exactly the emotions she is trying to elicit. They are not meant for the home. They are meant for public displays such as museums where the public will see them, become aware of the work of animal rescue and hopefully donate. They are difficult to make. They are beautiful as is the animal itself. If you crave a tiger, as many do, this is a perfect substitute.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Sheer genius, even though I don't like the killing and skinning, she has captured the subject brilliantly.... I would knit one as a floor rug.
If she really wanted to make money to help with conservation I would buy a pattern from her.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree with you.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> I understand that this designer is trying to draw attention to endangered species but I, personally, could not knit these or put them on my wall. Opinions?
> http://beautifuldecay.com/2014/07/01/haunting-knitted-animal-pelts-draw-attention-plight-endangered-species/


not nice


----------



## 78149 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry, although the reasoning behind it is good, I think they are horrible. They look as bad as the real skins hung up.


----------

